# Avocado mousse-rec



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2006)

_I love this mousse..It is an appy and delicious with crackers or toast points, but when there are leftovers, I just take a slice or scoop and make it my lunch all by itself, of course, that's if I can get to it before one of my kids _

_1-Tab. unflavored gelatin_
2-Tab. cold water
1/2-c. boiling water
1/4-c. fresh lemon or lime juice
1-c. pureed avocado ( about 2 med avocados)
1/2-tea. ground cumin
1-tea. kosher salt
1-tea. tabasco
1/2-c. creme fraiche or sour cream
soak gelatin in cold water for 10 min. add boiling water and stir to dissolved. Set aside to cool a bit.
In another bowl combine lemon or lime juice, avocado puree,cumin,salt,tabasco.and creme fraiche, stir in the gelatin. Pour into small mold and refrigerate til mousse is completely set, at least 3 hours.
When set,unmold and place on serving platter and surround with crackers or toast. Serve immediately or place back in refrigerator to stay cold..Serves 6-8 
enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## Shunka (Jul 25, 2006)

Another great looking recipe today!!!! Can't wait to try these soon!!  Thank you!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> Another great looking recipe today!!!! Can't wait to try these soon!! Thank you!!


Thanks Shunka, I hope you enjoy this one as much as I do 

kadesma


----------



## Shunka (Jul 25, 2006)

I know that I will love it and the best part is that my hubby doesn't like avocados!! That means i get to have it all!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2006)

Shunka said:
			
		

> I know that I will love it and the best part is that my hubby doesn't like avocados!! That means i get to have it all!!!!!!!


   I wish I had that problem here. My DH will eat anything except calamari 

kadesma


----------



## KathyJ (Jul 25, 2006)

I love avocados!!!!
thanks for the recipe - will definitely try.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 25, 2006)

KathyJ said:
			
		

> I love avocados!!!!
> thanks for the recipe - will definitely try.


Thanks for letting me know. Hope you enjoy it as much as we do.

kadesma


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 26, 2006)

Oh, yum!  I've been on such an avocado kick lately.  This is going on my list!  Thanks, kads!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2006)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Oh, yum! I've been on such an avocado kick lately. This is going on my list! Thanks, kads!


Great Pa  It's been so hot that something like this in smaller portions say individuals would make a  nice refreshing part of lunch. A small slice on some  soft cold butter lettuce maybe? woth some crackers and a slice of lemon or lime if we want more tang..emm. Think I'll make some for tomorrow.

kadesma


----------



## Constance (Jul 26, 2006)

That sounds both delicious and beautiful. 

Have you ever thought of putting a garnish in the bottom of the mold before you pour the mousse in to chill?
You could cut petal shapes out of a yellow pepper, use an olive slice for the center, and a few parsley or celery leaves around it. That's just one suggestion. You could do any design you can think of.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 26, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> That sounds both delicious and beautiful.
> 
> Have you ever thought of putting a garnish in the bottom of the mold before you pour the mousse in to chill?
> You could cut petal shapes out of a yellow pepper, use an olive slice for the center, and a few parsley or celery leaves around it. That's just one suggestion. You could do any design you can think of.


Connie, I never thought of that..You know I saw some packages of fresh flowers at the grocery store, wonder how the ones with the panseys would look that way? Hummm Thanks for the idea.

kadesma


----------

